# How to price snowblowing



## Joel B.

Just got a call from a funeral home that I have done some work for in the past and they asked if I would be interested in snowblowing their walks. I said sure and asked if they needed a bid sent to them and they said no just do it and send us a bill. I want to be fair to everyone involved so I am looking for advice on how to price snowblowing, especially from you MN guys.

Thanks to all,

Joel B.


----------



## dreisman

My company charges an hourly rate of $50.00 with a minimum of 1 hour. You can also measure sq ft and charge per sq ft.


----------



## CMerLand

Joel B. and Dre,

BE SMART about how you price this job, and dont let your productivity reduce your prices similar to how the lawn prices are still being charged the same amount as back in the mid -80s.

How much would you charge for this service if you had to shovel the sidewalk? Why in the world would you offer this service for any less then that amount particularly when your not in a bid situation. You have tied up a good amount of capital in purchasing a snowblower to make you more effiecient in providing this service. So now that this job that used to take you an hour now takes 15 mins. you should charge them less??? WHY???? You are still completeing the same task but instead of using a 15 dollar shovel your using a $1300 snow blower, that sits 355 days of the year earning you nothing. And it will take a whole lot of years before you can recover that initial cost back you laid out for the blower plus the annual care and repair costs.

If you would have done this job for $75.00 using a shovel then charge them $ 75.00 using a snowblower. Dont give away your productivity increase like so many Z riders did after getting away from walk behinds.

If you still not convinced by my thoughts on this and maybe will offer them a price break and do it for $ 50, consider this scenario. Your snowblower sucks in a newspaper and shatters a gear meaning its down for the storm. The clients are still going to want that sidewalk clear and if you hated shoveling that walk for $75 your really going to hate do it for $ 50.00 when the machine is down.

CMerrick


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

I don't even own a snow blower anymore! I got a small tractor with a atv plow on it for walks, does a great job and cleans down to the pavement.

~Nate~


----------



## jkkalbers

I would say it depends how much you need the business. If you have to be out of your plow truck to do it and it takes you an hour, thats and hour lost plowing or $100 so I would use $100 per hour or there about for it. If you know someone to do it for you or you can fit it in your schedule, then $50 per hour is fair. Since they told you to just do it without a price, it obviously isn't a big concern for them.


----------



## Joel B.

Thanks for all the advice. The funeral home also said I could use their lawn tractor/snowblower if I wanted although I am a little wary of using their equipment for fear of something breaking on it through no fault of my own. I do have my own 8hp 26" snowblower.

What are your thoughts on using the customer's equipment?

They have been very good to me and have given me lots of business (they have 3 locations) and I am hoping that if the snowblowing goes well, they might want me to do the plowing too (they currently have someone else to plow).


----------



## JohnnyU

I think its always better to use your own equip. for you safety, you are more comfortable operating your own blower. I am, but thats me. I also find it easier to charge if you use your equip. otherwise they would only be paying you to operate it, not for you to bring your own machines. if that made any sense, lol.


----------



## danthebaca

I think 30 per driveway is a fair price, more with salt of course


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

danthebaca;820058 said:


> I think 30 per driveway is a fair price, more with salt of course


Thats about how I do it, our rates here are low. Can't charge a ton or anywhere even close.


----------



## eaglegrounds

KL&M Snow Div.;820065 said:


> Thats about how I do it, our rates here are low. Can't charge a ton or anywhere even close.


Agreed, i charge anywhere from 25-35/driveway + more if they wanted it salted.

But he is doing side walks for a funeral home, so i would do it by the hour, $50/hr sounds fair, with a minimum of course.


----------



## BORIS

I charge $45/hr for snowblowing but i am a little south of you


----------



## plowtime1

Folks around here are fetching up to $70.00 per hour


----------



## Joel B.

Wow, do you guys know this post started almost 7 years ago??


----------



## plowtime1

UMM...Yeah,
I figure with cost of living and everything this rate would be up to date for the mid-
west folks; as for me..well I think we're about $100phr in the Northeast


----------



## augerandblade

It time to check the pulse of this thread about the funeral home job. I will save you the time ITS DEAD


----------



## Superior L & L

If it was $75 back in 2002 and the blower was $1,300.00. That job would go for $30-40 today and the blower would cost you $1,999.00


----------



## plowtime1

:laughing: LOL


----------



## augerandblade

plowtime1;820557 said:


> :laughing: LOL


Right On (read the fine print)tymusic:


----------

